# Vasectomy



## chessie13 (Jan 7, 2004)

Just looking for a little sympothy.







And any experiences you want to share.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

see the lounge is just fine.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

chessie13, now you can hit and run just for fun without having to think about getting anyone pregnant.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

14_blast said:


> chessie13, now you can hit and run just for fun without having to think about getting anyone pregnant.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

14_blast said:


> chessie13, now you can hit and run just for fun without having to think about getting anyone pregnant.


 From what I understand, you still have to be careful for a few weeks till the tubes are completely clean. Is that true? If you don't mind me asking, how much was the procedure? I'm just interested in knowing because my b/f and I have discussed having him get it done but we never pursued it in fear that it was way out of our price range.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

did it hurt at all?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

...........

Not gonna say anything.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dracofish said:


> my b/f and I have discussed having him get it done but we never pursued it in fear that it was way out of our price range.


 why would you do it so young?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> ...........
> 
> Not gonna say anything.


 quoted


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > my b/f and I have discussed having him get it done but we never pursued it in fear that it was way out of our price range.
> ...


Because we have been together for almost 5 years, plan on being together for a very long time to come, and have both decided that we never want to have kids. If, for some ungodly reason, we change our minds about that, vasectomies can be reversed in some cases, and if not, sperm can still be harvested. It's not like the lil swimmers are completely gone, they simply get reabsorbed into the body instead of ejaculated. Even so, we have both decided that if we _ever_ want kids, which is extremely unlikely, we would adopt.

The reason why we have decided on him getting a vasectomy is because I have bad family history and was advised by a doctor that I shouldn't go on hormonal drugs to change my body chemistry. In essense, my only choice of birth control now is a condom, and I'd like to not have to use those forever. Besides, you can still get pregnant while on the pill...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

dracofish said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > Besides, you can still get pregnant while on the pill...[/img]
> ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dracofish said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > dracofish said:
> ...


 something so irreversable scares me a bit...but it seems your have put a lot of thought into it..... wouldnt you guys wanna get married before making such a drastic decision?


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> WilliamBradley Posted on Jan 29 2004, 11:18 AM
> QUOTE (dracofish @ Jan 29 2004, 07:08 PM)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > dracofish said:
> ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dracofish said:


> but there is still a chance, no matter how small.


 nature is such a punk!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > WilliamBradley Posted on Jan 29 2004, 11:18 AM
> > QUOTE (dracofish @ Jan 29 2004, 07:08 PM)
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


We're not planning on getting married any time soon...we want to be able to do what we want with that. I've seen far to many friends walk down the aisle in the gymnasium of a community center because they wanted to get married so bad. It's just a piece of paper to me, so I'm in no hurry. I want to be able to get married where I want, when I want, and go on the honeymoon of my dreams, not go pitch a tent in my backyard because I couldn't afford better (no offence to anyone that acually did that...it's just not my bag).

For all intents and purposes, we are married. All our money is tied together, all our large ticket possessions were purchased together, so what's the difference of a little piece of paper?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)




----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> WilliamBradley Posted on Jan 29 2004, 11:37 AM
> QUOTE (14_blast @ Jan 29 2004, 07:31 PM)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

which is the one that happens to a guy









anyways

i just say 7 i'm in heaven

oops wrong topic


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I couldnt go threw getting a vasectomy, lol! I'd feel like I'd be loosing my whole manhood. But in dracofish's bf situation, its very understandable.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sweet lu said:


> which is the one that happens to a guy


 this one


----------



## PIKEFISH (Jun 30, 2003)

sorry man- I've heard the hair growing back is more annoying than healing from the surgery- so you'l be on "pins and needles" for a while-

good luck with that


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

PIKEFISH said:


> sorry man- I've heard the hair growing back is more annoying than healing from the surgery- so you'l be on "pins and needles" for a while-
> 
> good luck with that


 doesn this belong in the other thread? :bleh:


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

tecknik said:


> I couldnt go threw getting a vasectomy, lol! I'd feel like I'd be loosing my whole manhood. But in dracofish's bf situation, its very understandable.


 yeah...feel the same way.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hmm after hearing about problems related to never whackin it and getting prostate cancer there is no way in hell i would do that. Just the fact that it gets reabsorbed into the body isnt right at all. Consider that man evoled as a humping machine, cavemen did it all the time with their cave hoes, but with all these people trying to obstain and cut their damn tubes its no wonder prostate cancer is such a major cause of death for males..


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > WilliamBradley Posted on Jan 29 2004, 11:37 AM
> > QUOTE (14_blast @ Jan 29 2004, 07:31 PM)
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> hmm after hearing about problems related to never whackin it and getting prostate cancer there is no way in hell i would do that. Just the fact that it gets reabsorbed into the body isnt right at all. Consider that man evoled as a humping machine, cavemen did it all the time with their cave hoes, but with all these people trying to obstain and cut their damn tubes its no wonder prostate cancer is such a major cause of death for males..


 HAHAHAHAHA gotta love them cave hoes!









But seriously though...even if I didn't want kids and the only choice was either kids or givin my balls the axe I'd go with a bucket of fried chicken and scrambled porn at 12 in the morning







.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2004)

Snip! Snip! YOUCH!
I just looked it up on Google and that looks awfully painful.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

> (WilliamBradley Posted on Jan 29 2004, 10:29 PM )
> 
> the pill ain't for ever, vasectomy is..
> 
> ...


Thats not safe though WB even tho you were on the pill at the time cuz of all them nasty diseases and sh*t- I would have MADE him wear a condom or all he would have got from me was a box of kleenex. I suppose if you trusted the guy a lot not to cheat on you it'd be ok... except the pill doesnt always work - several of my friends are now parents because of this... its the pill and condoms for me! I dont really want to have kids yet... and my b/f is NOT getting a vasectomy any time soon i can tell ya that much!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > hmm after hearing about problems related to never whackin it and getting prostate cancer there is no way in hell i would do that. Just the fact that it gets reabsorbed into the body isnt right at all. Consider that man evoled as a humping machine, cavemen did it all the time with their cave hoes, but with all these people trying to obstain and cut their damn tubes its no wonder prostate cancer is such a major cause of death for males..
> ...


 go with the chicken

and call up your local cable provider and get all of the porn channels

it cost a lot less and hurts less then a vasetomy or cutting of your jewels


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Snip! Snip! YOUCH!
> I just looked it up on Google and that looks awfully painful.


 I saw it too... :sad:

It's .......









Jim


----------



## chessie13 (Jan 7, 2004)

The procedure is actually done in office so insurance covered it just like a Dr visit. I think it's going to cost me about $35.00. I felt it was time to get it done....I just had my 3rd daughter 3 weeks ago and don't plan on any more. My wife is on the pill and her dr. told her she needed to think seriously about stopping(Something about cancer risks) So me getting clipped was most affordable and convient.

It's been about 12 hours since I had it done..........DAMN IT"S SORE


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

chessie13 said:


> The procedure is actually done in office so insurance covered it just like a Dr visit. I think it's going to cost me about $35.00. I felt it was time to get it done....I just had my 3rd daughter 3 weeks ago and don't plan on any more. My wife is on the pill and her dr. told her she needed to think seriously about stopping(Something about cancer risks) So me getting clipped was most affordable and convient.
> 
> It's been about 12 hours since I had it done..........DAMN IT"S SORE


 do u feel anything me and my wife was talkin about that also does it hurt and can u see him doing the surgery? i dont want to hurl lol


----------



## chessie13 (Jan 7, 2004)

I guess if you want to watch you could. I chose not to. We he burned the ends of the tubes you could smell that. I really didn't get bothered to much, the had given me some good drugs in my i.v.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i couldnt take some guy fondeling me and then taking away my manhood


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i could take some guy fondeling me and then taking away my womanhood


----------



## chessie13 (Jan 7, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> i couldnt take some guy fondeling me and then taking away my manhood


 You must have some deeper issues of self doubt.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

whoa, i would say one of the ultimate sacrifice!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> whoa, i would say one of the ultimate sacrifice!


I'd say a lot less of a sacrifice than the massive internal surgery some women go through to sterilize themselves... A guy goes back to work the next day and has to keep his member under control for a week or so, while a woman is completely laid up for a couple months after she gets a tubal ligation or hysterectomy.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

times change and people change. u never might know if u want to create your own lil army someday!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

rUBY84 said:


> > (WilliamBradley Posted on Jan 29 2004, 10:29 PM )
> >
> > the pill ain't for ever, vasectomy is..
> >
> ...


 cheating on me? No way, he was totally in love and completely faithful (poor man, he still is in love with me)
I trusted him...
Pill works in your brain, and if you use it 'extremely correctly' like you nEVER skip pills or use other medecins that can't mix with them, you don't have any chnche to get pregnant, it's a medical fact

I don't want to have kids as well


----------



## Doviiman (Jan 13, 2004)

I had one 3 years ago,and let me tell you,it was one of the worst experiences of my life!!!!!Those little needles that they give you for pain suck!!!!! I needed about 12 of them,They dont cut you anymore,they puncture you,i almost went thru the roof!!I had to go back to work the next day,what a mistake!!I swelled up like a grapefruit and had to apply ice all that nite!!Believe me bro you have my sympathy!!!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> rUBY84 said:
> 
> 
> > > (WilliamBradley Posted on Jan 29 2004, 10:29 PM )
> ...


 In your brain? The pill is basically an oral overdose of various hormones, including progestin. It does not work in your brain... Here's a link from Planned Parenthood. It contains anything you need to know about the pill, and it does state, in fact, that it is not 100% effective, even with perfect use. It's pretty close, but then again so are condoms if used properly.

Basically, there are two types: combination pills that contain a couple different types of hormones, and progestin only pills. Combination pills are supposed to prevent ovulation altogether. Progestin only pills thicken the cervical mucus to prevent sperm from reaching the egg. No brain involved...just hormones and changing your body's natural chemistry.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

dracofish said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > rUBY84 said:
> ...


 my aunt works with that stuff, she explained me how it worked..
I don'y know which kind of pill I was in, but if those were not 100% no one would use them...

and hormones are produced in your brain


----------



## DanJ (Dec 23, 2003)




----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Actually no, hormones are produced by various parts of your body. Read the link I gave, please. Progestin and the other hormones invovled with the pill are produced by the ovaries. Why do you think women that get hysterectomies have to replace their estrogen, etc. through artificial sources? Only some hormones, not all, come from the pituitary gland. The pituitary (located at the base of the hypothalamus) is important in regulating and telling the various glands when to produce their hormones and how much need to be produced. It's kind of like a chain reaction. The hypothalamus takes in external and internal factors and signals the pituitary to produce certain hormones, which in turn stimulates the various glands into producing more hormones (like when the ovaries produce progesterone and estrogen). Here's a link to diagram showing where hormones come from:









Endocrine System

Just because your aunt works with the stuff doesn't mean that she's the "end all say all." It's not 100% effective, only about 99%. Planned Parenthood is the best place to go to learn about contraceptives. There are two types of the pill, and those are the same two types that have been used for a long time. There is also a newer version out, called Ortho TriCyclen (which is progestin-based), but it is still as effective as the other older types.

_Of 100 women who use the Pill, only eight will become pregnant during the first year of typical use.* Fewer than one out of 100 women will become pregnant with perfect use.**

* "Typical use" refers to failure rates for use that is not consistent or always correct. 
** "Perfect use" refers to failure rates for use that is consistent and always correct. _

Granted, it is only 1% or less, and that 1% is meant to take into account any rogue sperm and eggs (a sperm that gets past that mucus layer, or an egg that ovulates even though it shouldn't). Nothing is infallible, because nature can always find a way if it wants. Even supposed sterilization isn't perfect. My aunt had a tubal ligation and had two kids afterwards. A vasectomy fails in 1 out of 1,000 cases. It's a very small percentage, but it is still there.

Planned Parenthood: Info on Vasectomy


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

I have three kid's and probally wont have any more but i cant find the courage to do it. Everyone tells me i should and tell them to SHUT UP!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Actually no, hormones are produced by various parts of your body. Read the link I gave, please. Progestin and the other hormones invovled with the pill are produced by the ovaries. Why do you think women that get hysterectomies have to replace their estrogen, etc. through artificial sources? Only some hormones, not all, come from the pituitary gland. They come from all over. Here's a link to diagram showing where hormones come from:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 not the picture









noooooooooo!!!!!!!........


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

Uh uh.. No way am I gonna get one.


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

yuuuuuuuup... I think I'll make the poor bastard I marry get one of them... hahaha.
btw - I think we should make Dracofish the f-pury medical advisor or somethin... heh -damn she's good!







Good info...the pill is in no way 100% effective, although I wish it was though, but a little panic every month is good for ya. 
You are right in a way tho, WB - when drugs are tested and the group thats given the placebo sometimes do react similar to the people who took the actual drug - sometimes its all in your head. I read somewhere that at times doctors do give patients sugar pills just to make them think they are taking medicine... but yeah, I'm way off topic. In conclusion - vasectomies are good - that way us women dont have to have hysterectomies. We have babies... you men should at least have to go through some pain!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

but when a women gets the operaion for a girl does her women hood get taken away like a mans


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

sux to be you


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> but when a women gets the operaion for a girl does her women hood get taken away like a mans


Honestly, what part of a man's "manhood" is being taken away????? You still ejaculate just like before, there's just no sperm in it. You notice no difference. Your body still produces all the same hormones as before. As far as your body is concerned, everything is normal.

If you want to talk about losing something, look at what women go through when they get hysterectomies done. There are a couple different types, but in essence, it involves completely REMOVING parts of the female reproductive system, whether it be just the uterus, ovaries, or both. How's that for losing one's "womanhood?" When that is done, hormones such as estrogen have to be replaced artificially through HRT (hormone replacement therapy). THAT'S sacrifice.

Now how about this...it takes two to make a baby...not one. Therefore, I feel that the man is just as responsible as the woman. When a woman gets sterilized, she gets anesthetized (knocked out) and goes through a very painful internal surgery (where the Fallopian Tubes are tied off, which is called a Tubal Ligation...there are other ways of doing things too, but that's the most common besides a complete hysterectomy which is usually performed due to other medical problems like cancer or cysts) that takes months to recover from. When a man gets sterilized, he gets only a local anesthetic, has a small inscision made through the Vas Deferens (gets it tied off or cauterized) and he goes back to work the next day. A couple weeks later, he's good to go. Now, what sex do you think has it easier when it comes to voluntary sterilization?


----------



## jovons (Jul 28, 2003)

well, good luck to you, bro... i never heard of people telling that they just had their ..... or vasectomy. i give a lot of credit for telling...





















i'll say your aggression towards life is the same aggression with you p's toward feeders...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

rUBY84 said:


> but a little panic every month is good for ya.


LOL, I can see that point, but also, freaking out can make things worse. Your mind has more control over your body than you think. For example, I have a very irregular cycle...well, it's regular to me, but would be irregular to anyone else. Basically, it's all nice and on time for about 6 months, then it skips a month completely, then it comes early the next time and eventually evens back out till it repeats the cycle again. It's been doing that for the past several years, so I've gotten quite used to it. Anyways, the first time that happend, I flipped out. I can't remember how many tests I actually took, but it was a lot. That freaking out can actually _prevent_ you from getting your period on schedule. So, if you're late, don't worry, because worrying may only make it worse...

The same holds true for other things in life. If you convince yourself enough, you really can make yourself feel like you have the flu. There's a huge thing going on psycologically that can actually defy science.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Poseidon X said:


> hmm after hearing about problems related to never whackin it and getting prostate cancer there is no way in hell i would do that. Just the fact that it gets reabsorbed into the body isnt right at all. Consider that man evoled as a humping machine, cavemen did it all the time with their cave hoes, but with all these people trying to obstain and cut their damn tubes its no wonder prostate cancer is such a major cause of death for males..


 indeed


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Get well soon man.


----------

